# English registered vehicle to return



## Brisargr (May 10, 2014)

Hi Everyone

Does anyone have a UK registered vehicle that they need taking back to UK?

If you have such a vehicle (larger the better), I am available to drive it back and will pick up all driving costs including ferries.

I am going through a messy separation and this would be a good way for me to transport my breakables back to UK, so you would be helping me by letting me help you.

I have no time-scales and will be willing to take it to any UK mainland address.

Brian


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Careful Brian. You don't know what could be hidden in vehicle


----------

